# help! longcoat/short coat



## acook0910 (Apr 7, 2013)

i just put a deposit down on my new gsd pup. ill be choosing a specific pup in 2 weeks , puppy will then be 4 weeks. I was wondering how you would tell a long coat from a short coat at that young of an age. i have seen a few things about long ear hair but i need all the help i can get. neither mom nor dad have long coats. TIA


----------



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

I would say that most people on here would recomend picking a puppy based on temperment first then let color and coat type come next. If you really wanted a long coat then you should put a deposit on a litter where both parents are long coats. Temperment based on your desires and the breeders recomendation should be the priority..


----------



## acook0910 (Apr 7, 2013)

My preference would be short coat and personality would absolutely be the deciding factor as to which pup I would choose. I was just curious about methods of telling the difference between the 2 coats.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

You're picking a puppy at 4 weeks?

Get a coat length test done if you want to be sure: Canine Coat Length Test for German Shepherd Dogs, Rottweiler, and Cardigan Welsh Corgis
I have used it before to see if my dogs carry coat. Reliable, easy, and fairly quick turnaround


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The thing is, it is hard to choose based on temperament at 4 weeks. I sometimes let people see 4-week-old puppies, but usually, I expect people to choose which pup around 7 weeks, their personalities are much better defined by then.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This pup is a coat:


This one is plush (if there is a such thing -- typical show coat):


The other two are standard coats, you can see the coatie next to a smoother coat:


----------



## acook0910 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm sure I can talk to the breeder and postpone the decision a couple of weeks.


----------

